# Is this normal will I have other eggs Iike this?



## ChickenFarmerAdam (Jun 24, 2014)

This is awesome!


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

Are you referring to the odd shape and size?

It is common for young hens to lay abnormal eggs when they first start out and even when they are older they will have one occasionally.

There is a wide range of abnormalities. Normal is very loosely defined with chickens and very bird dependent.


----------



## babychic (Jul 27, 2014)

i have had a few of those really large eggs and most were double yolks. i took pics of mine as well and like to think of them as lucky eggs!


----------

